# DECA Installed...Is This Correct Setup ?



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

OK...pretty techy person but the DECA is new to me...read alot of the install threads. I was in BETA using my Home GiGe network. I opted to get the DECA since DirecTV waived the hardware and install fee. I figure no brainer and since Home Network is not supported perhaps some other features in future may be DECA specific so I'll go ahead.

Anyway, I unfortunately had an installer that has never done DECA....nice guy...but I was his first. My new DECA system works but I think there was some luck involved and based on that I have a concern so wanted feedback from the experts here.

All my three (3) HR23-700s are in an A/V rack in my home theater. The dish is on the opposite side of the house and "was" a AU-9 connected via (4) RG6 cables running the length of the attic and dropping down into my HT A/V access room (located behind rack) to a Zinwell 6x8. From the Zinwell I had (6) 2x3 sets of RG6 going to Coax 1 & 2 inputs on each of my HR23-700s. I also had *each* HR23-700's top Enet port hooked to GiGe switch located in A/V rack with one link going upstream to my Linksys Router....out via DSL.

I figured the installer would bring a SWM8, splitters, and power inserters. Nope, he brought new SWM LNB to make my AU-9 a Slimeline 3S. He disconnected all four RG6 lines and toned one out to connect it (only) to the new 8 output (Green) MSPLIT8R01 splitter. He *did not install any *DECA filter or power inserted before this 8 output splitter.....just single RG6 line from Dish to this 8-way-splitter box. He said the power inserter only needed to be one place in the DECA network and he'd put it off one of the DECA modules.

So, now...I'll try to explain best I can without a pic. I have three HR23s and one GiGe switch. From Output #1 of the 8-way-splitter he connected to a power inserter....Output #1 appeared to be specific for power. From the Power Inserter the coax output went to a DECA unit.....Coax output of this to my #1 HR23 Coax/SWM input, Blue DECA ENet to #1 HR23 *top* Enet port.

From Output #2 and #3 of the 8-way-splitter the coaxes went repectively to DECA units for my #2 and #3 HR23s....DECA coax outputs to Coax/SWM inputs and Blue Enet to *top* Enet ports, respectively.

The odd thing he was puzzled on was to connect my bridge to GigE switch. I expected him to put a fourth DECA module off the 8-way-splitter or something but instead he just took a RJ45 cable from my #1 HR23-700's second/*bottom* Enet port and hooked into GiGe switch. This #1 HR23 as you can recall from above is the one that has the power inserter on the front end.

We reset and enabled MRV.....all seems to work. The HR23's static IPs are there and network test says Ethernet and Network are connected. I ran some shows from each of the HR23s local and remote and seem to play.

So, is the above correct ?.....I recall a thread on using the 2nd Enet port as a bridge but thought it was unsupported or something ? Just want to make sure this is correct.....from the get-go how he was going to setup seemed different from my expectations. Thanks !

P.S. BTW, the DECA setup has the same latency for remote playback and trickplay as my GiGe Network with MRV....no speed improvement. Thus, while I did this for future proofing I can say in my experience DECA is not faster.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

The only thing wrong is he should have used a 4th deca to connect to your internet connection as you expected.


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

RobertE said:


> The only thing wrong is he should have used a 4th deca to connect to your internet connection as you expected.


But it works.....so that is why I was wondering.....do I need to call them back and bring a 4th DECA unit ? Since it works how to I explain this is an improper setup ?

Also, would you change the power inserter to this 4th DECA unit for the GiGe Enet switch from the #1 HR23 as it is setup now ?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Yup, as Robert Stated, it's almost right but not quite.

The easy thing to do is add a fourth DECA (#4) and make it look just like the other two HR23-700s, so all three are similarly connected into splitter outputs #2, #3 & #4.

Then take DECA number one (currently hooked to an HR23-700) and use that for your broadband connection. The tail (removed from the HR23-700) will connect to a second Power Insert. The Broadband Coax which is on the second port of your HR23-700 will be disconnected from the HR23-700 and inserted into the first DECA.

So, in summary ..

Make #1 HR23-700 look just like #2 & #3 with a new DECA

Broadband Deca like this

DISH - Splitter (red port) - PI - DECA - PI

with Ethernet from DECA to Router


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

RobertE said:


> The only thing wrong is he should have used a 4th deca to connect to your internet connection as you expected.


But I seen a pic where the internet connection (router) was connected first and serial to a H* box. This the author claimed eliminated one DECA. Wish I can find the pic.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

thekochs said:


> But it works.....so that is why I was wondering.....do I need to call them back and bring a 4th DECA unit ? Since it works how to I explain this is an improper setup ?
> 
> Also, would you change the power inserter to this 4th DECA unit for the GiGe Enet switch from the #1 HR23 as it is setup now ?


Yes .. Call him back .. The way you have it set up now can (and will) result in problems. They may be sporadic vs. constant, but you'll end up with situations that can confound you and will be very frustrating when they do happen.

It won't break anything, so it's OK to use it in this configuration until it is fixed, but this configuration is not correct.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> But I seen a pic where the internet connection (router) was connected first and serial to a H* box. This the author claimed eliminated one DECA. Wish I can find the pic.


Yes it works. However, the two ports arn't a true switch. It's all software/cpu. So all the traffic that passes through those ports and unnecessary overhead to the CPU. As many here claim, the cpu is underpowered as is, why add more load when there are better (and supported) ways?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> But I seen a pic where the internet connection (router) was connected first and serial to a H* box. This the author claimed eliminated one DECA. Wish I can find the pic.


I know exactly which picture you are talking about .. It's an even more convoluted thing in that power is drawn from the STB (instead of a power inserter) but the STB is not using the DECA directly. Again, not a recommended solution and should only be considered if you really know what you are doing and the potential implications.

The problem for this thread is different and needs to be fixed .. It's not just performance issues. Actual network outages (loss of MRV in this case) could and will happen.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

The setup you have will work, however using it to bridge the ethernet connection may degrade the performance of the DVR's processor so a separate DECA is the proper way to do it.

The power inserter you have powers the SWM LNB. If you get a fourth DECA adapter to connect to your switch, it will need its own power inserter.


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Yup, as Robert Stated, it's almost right but not quite.
> 
> The easy thing to do is add a fourth DECA (#4) and make it look just like the other two HR23-700s, so all three are similarly connected into splitter outputs #2, #3 & #4.
> 
> ...





bobnielsen said:


> The setup you have will work, however using it to bridge the ethernet connection may degrade the performance of the DVR's processor so a separate DECA is the proper way to do it.
> 
> The power inserter you have powers the SWM LNB. If you get a fourth DECA adapter to connect to your switch, it will need its own power inserter.


Wow....so wish I had a pic but you guys lost me. I think I understand....
1) All three HR23s from 8-way-splitter (Green) and from Connectors 2, 3, 4 go to DECA modules....with each Coax out to HR23 SWM Input, and Blue ENet out to Enet Top Port. 
2) Fourth DECA for GiGe Switch......but questions.......
a) I have one power inserter after 8-way-switch.
b) You say I need 2nd PI.
Where/How does a/b above connect ?


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

thekochs said:


> Wow....so wish I had a pic but you guys lost me. I think I understand....
> 1) All three HR23s from 8-way-splitter (Green) and from Connectors 2, 3, 4 go to DECA modules....with each Coax out to HR23 SWM Input, and Blue ENet out to Enet Top Port.
> 2) Fourth DECA for GiGe Switch......but questions.......
> a) I have one power inserter after 8-way-switch.
> ...


a, your existing power inserter, sends voltage through the splitter to the SWiMLNB attached to your dish. You don't want to move this at all. It needs to stay connected to output 1 on the splitter and plugged in at all times.

b, the second power inserter, will connect to and power the fourth DECA, using the attached pigtail coax. This is necessary because the fourth DECA doesn't have a receiver to attach to. All of your other DECAs are powered by the receivers they are connected to.


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

David Ortiz said:


> a, your existing power inserter, sends voltage through the splitter to the SWiMLNB attached to your dish. You don't want to move this at all. It needs to stay connected to output 1 on the splitter and plugged in at all times.
> 
> b, the second power inserter, will connect to and power the fourth DECA, using the attached pigtail coax. This is necessary because the fourth DECA doesn't have a receiver to attach to. All of your other DECAs are powered by the receivers they are connected to.





Doug Brott said:


> take DECA number one (currently hooked to an HR23-700) and use that for your broadband connection. The tail (removed from the HR23-700) will connect to a second Power Insert. The Broadband Coax which is on the second port of your HR23-700 will be disconnected from the HR23-700 and inserted into the first DECA.
> 
> So, in summary ..
> Make #1 HR23-700 look just like #2 & #3 with a new DECA
> ...


OK...guys thanks...waiting for the tech to come back with additional PI and DECA unit. However, to clarify couple items.......
1) Currently from 8-way-splitter the PI is current after the splitter. Output #1 from splitter has connection line/diagram that says "DC Power Pass" coming from SWM input from Dish. From the comments above it sounds like this PI drives the SWMLNB....but 100% sure that this goes after the splitter not before ?.....all diagrams I've seen show before so wanted to check. This pushes voltage up the SWM to the Dish....guess Output #1 is bidirectional ?
2) On the PI the two outputs are marked *Signal-To-IRD *(what does this stand for) and *Power-To-SWM*. Currently, the first is hooked to the DECA, the second to the Output #1 of splitter....correct ?


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

thekochs said:


> OK...guys thanks...waiting for the tech to come back with additional PI and DECA unit. However, to clarify couple items.......
> 1) Currently from 8-way-splitter the PI is current after the splitter. Output #1 from splitter has connection line/diagram that says "DC Power Pass" coming from SWM input from Dish. From the comments above it sounds like this PI drives the SWMLNB....but 100% sure that this goes after the splitter not before ?.....all diagrams I've seen show before so wanted to check. This pushes voltage up the SWM to the Dish....guess Output #1 is bidirectional ?
> 2) On the PI the two outputs are marked *Signal-To-IRD *(what does this stand for) and *Power-To-SWM*. Currently, the first is hooked to the DECA, the second to the Output #1 of splitter....correct ?


1, the PI can go on either side of the splitter. Actually all of the outputs are bidirectional, which is how the DECA traffic can go from one receiver to another.

2, Correct. (IRD stands for Integrated Receiver Decoder, just a fancy name for a satellite receiver.)


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Try this for a rudimentary picture:

```
Sat Dish --+-- (red) -- [COLOR="Red"]<-[/COLOR]PI -- DECA -- [COLOR="Red"]<-[/COLOR]PI -- Terminator
           |                      |
           |                      +-- Ethernet to Switch
           |
           +-- (white) -- DECA ----- Sat In (SWM-2)
           |                |
           |                +-- Ethernet to HR23-700
           |
           |
           +-- (white) -- DECA ----- Sat In (SWM-2)
           |                |
           |                +-- Ethernet to HR23-700
           |
           |
           +-- (white) -- DECA ----- Sat In (SWM-2)
                            |
                            +-- Ethernet to HR23-700
```
That's it:

4-way splitter off sat dish
3 to HR23-700 (w/ DECA)
1 to PI + broadband DECA

If there is an out line on PI for broadband DECA, it should be terminated.
If you have an 8-way splitter, 4 outputs should be terminated
Each HR23-700 should have one Ethernet and one Sat In line (on SWM-2)


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

thekochs said:


> Thx, which connector on the 2nd PI goes to which or terminated ?
> *Signal-To-IRD* and *Power-To-SWM*


http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2459148&postcount=2


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

thekochs said:


> Thx, which connector on the 2nd PI goes to which or terminated ?
> *Signal-To-IRD* and *Power-To-SWM*


The power connection always goes Left in my my picture .. back towards the device it's powering. One to the SWiM and one to the DECA.

Only the DECA will have an open port and that's only if he doesn't use the power inserter with a single F-Connector.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> The power connection always goes Left in my my picture .. back towards the device it's powering. One to the SWiM and one to the DECA.
> 
> Only the DECA will have an open port and that's only if he doesn't use the power inserter with a single F-Connector.


the ones with the red centers are the DC out on the PI.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> the ones with the red centers are the DC out on the PI.


Good point 

Added some color to diagram


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

I think this picture represents a common install that people are getting:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2467719#post2467719


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

mikeny said:


> I think this picture represents a common install that people are getting:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2467719#post2467719


This is a great thread/pics.....helps alot.

Also, all the posts above help alot...thanks !!!!
Come to find out the installer came back and guess what he had a fourth DECA and a 2nd PI for my install. One note, for the 2nd PI going to the DECA for the broadband/router/switch the output of the PI noted *Power-To-SWM *is the one to use....as shown in the pic. However, what was interesting is the 2nd PI he had was the small single dongle PI so this plugged right in...no 2nd connector to worry about. This 2nd single dongle/connection PI is shown in one of the pics.

So, looking at the install pics the only difference I have is that my 1st PI PWR-TO-SWM besides going to Output #1 (DC) the PWR-To-IRD goes to my Broadband DECA....where on the other side thof that DECA has the 2nd PI come into it's Coax dongle and Enet cable to my GiGe switch. All my other HR23s are setup the same with Splitter output to DECA, Coax to HR23 SWM and ENET to HR23 top Enet port.

Anyway, this little diagram and description is on-the-money and very helpful.
Also, IMHO it is the simplest to understand because the STBs are the same and only the ENet is different.


Doug Brott said:


> Try this for a rudimentary picture:
> 
> ```
> Sat Dish --+-- (red) -- [COLOR="Red"]<-[/COLOR]PI -- DECA -- [COLOR="Red"]<-[/COLOR]PI -- Terminator
> ...


Couple other notes...........
1) The DECA input connectors get flipping hot !!!!.....wow. :eek2:
2) Now that my DECA network is outside the boxes (not using 2nd Enet port for the bridge on one HR23 to Switch) the DECA playback startup and trickplay is MUCH faster.....noticably more than my GiGe Network before. On a scale 1-10 where 10 is local playback start and trickplay my GigE was about a 6....when I hooked up DECA and had it bridged thru HR23 is dropped to a 3...ouch. Now, with this setup it is maybe an 8. Perhaps this is HR23 slowness.

Thanks !!!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

thekochs said:


> 2) Now that my DECA network is outside the boxes (not using 2nd Enet port for the bridge on one HR23 to Switch) the DECA playback startup and trickplay is MUCH faster.....noticably more than my GiGe Network before. On a scale 1-10 where 10 is local playback start and trickplay my GigE was about a 6....when I hooked up DECA and had it bridged thru HR23 is dropped to a 3...ouch. Now, with this setup it is maybe an 8. Perhaps this is HR23 slowness.


Glad you got this set up right .. also glad to hear that it's performing as good as your GigE network.


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Glad you got this set up right .. also glad to hear that it's performing as good as your GigE network.


Better than GigE !!!....noticably. I was one of the ones who was contenplating staying with GigE unsupported but sure glad I went DECA....there appears to be little-no difference in local vs remote playback startup and trickplay. My GigE setup only had the HR23s on it an there was noticable difference.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

thekochs said:


> Better than GigE !!!....noticably. I was one of the ones who was contenplating staying with GigE unsupported but sure glad I went DECA....there appears to be little-no difference in local vs remote playback startup and trickplay. My GigE setup only had the HR23s on it an there was noticable difference.


:joy: Glad to hear everything's working!


----------



## MrDad0330 (Jun 16, 2007)

Well thanks to your comments and some help from Veryoldschool, I am going DECA. Currently I have my moden and router in my bedroom cuz that is where my PC is. I am hard wired to my H21 only and powerlined to my HR22 and HR20. On Beta, my MRV was good on SD but stuttered on HD so I feel my powerline adptr had issues transferring my HD data. On my new system I will have "D" set up, I will be getting an HR24 for my fam room, moving my HR22 from there to my Liv Rm, My HR20 up to my bedroom and my H21 to my sons room so he can buy an HDTV. Got a great deal from my CSR since I was a DBS'r and beta tested the MRV. $99 for the SWim + $49 service call AND a HR24 for $99.
"D" is coming June 1st and sending a higher level tech to do the job. I think I will keep all the notes on hand from your thread.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

MrDad0330 said:


> Well thanks to your comments and some help from Veryoldschool, I am going DECA. Currently I have my moden and router in my bedroom cuz that is where my PC is. I am hard wired to my H21 only and powerlined to my HR22 and HR20. On Beta, my MRV was good on SD but stuttered on HD so I feel my powerline adptr had issues transferring my HD data. On my new system I will have "D" set up, I will be getting an HR24 for my fam room, moving my HR22 from there to my Liv Rm, My HR20 up to my bedroom and my *H21 to my sons room* so he can buy an HDTV. Got a great deal from my CSR since I was a DBS'r and beta tested the MRV. $99 for the SWim + $49 service call AND a HR24 for $99.
> "D" is coming June 1st and sending a higher level tech to do the job. I think I will keep all the notes on hand from your thread.


The H2x unit can program any HR to record. So, I would have that unit where you do most of your scheduling. It also has the 'autotune' feature which I find very handy.


----------



## MrDad0330 (Jun 16, 2007)

Here is my setup, I am concerned the installer may have problems. I have four lines into my garage from my slimline 5 to my WB68, then two lines over to my family room HR22-100, two lines to my Liv Rm HR20-100, a line up to my sons room which I am going to give him my H21-200 and one line up to my bedroom on the second floor where my H21-200 is now. I used to have two lines up to my bedroom when I had a TIVO there but when I changed over to cable internet, we used one of those two lines for that cable modem. I just used one tuner then and when I got my H21-200 I didnt need that line anyway. My desktop is in my bedroom so the cable modem thru my router is wired directly into my PC AND into my H21-200. 
I am getting a new HR24 in my bedroom and, as I said, moving my H21 over to my sons room and he will buy himself a new HDTV. I realize that I only will need one line in DECA to all my HR's, including my HR24 but here is my question. Veryoldschool told me I will need a PI at my modem AND also to one of my 3 HR's. In looking at some diagrams on DBS, it appears I will need a second line up to my bedroom for this DECA install and internet connection. Is that true? I really didnt want to fish another line up from my garage to my bedroom and I cant really move my modem/router to another room since my PC is in my bedroom. 
Am I good to go this way or again, will I need a second cable line for the DECA, power inserter where my modem/router and HR24 will be. They actually will be on a shelf all together. I am confident that all my other DECA and HRs in my fam room and liv room will be ok with one line even though they actually have two wires now. My concern is my bedroom where I only have one sat line up there. Any thoughts?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

If you have the cable modem in the same room as one of the DirecTv receivers, they can simply install a two way splitter in that room, feed one leg to the internet deca, and one leg to the DirecTv receiver.


----------

